# Vintage camera identification!



## rgledhill

Hi everyone!

While looking through stuff in my garage, it appears that a box of my old landlord's stuff accidentally got shipped back to the UK from Germany when I moved back here.  In one box (aside from some old coffee pots!) was this remarkable-looking camera.  I wonder if anyone can help me identify it and tell me more about it?

It says on the lens: Doppel-Anastigmat..Eikonar"1:6.3.f-3.0cm No110033  G.Rodenstock Munchen

No other identifying marks anywhere, that I can see.

I've tried to upload pictures but it doesn't seem to want to let me!

Thanks!
Richard


----------



## Big Mike

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## rgledhill

Thanks Big Mike, very helpful!  I was just about to look around for a sticky thread about it but you beat me to it 
I've posted 5 pictures of the camera in the main Users section, as I couldn't find anywhere else more suitable...


----------



## Big Mike

Grab the url from there, and post it into a thread (this one) using tags


----------



## rgledhill

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Big Mike

I'm no expert on old cameras, but it looks like a 'home made' camera (likely large format), with that particular lens mounted onto it.


----------



## dxqcanada

Wet plate ?

Reisekamera - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia


----------



## unpopular

Whatever it is, you have a fantastic lens on it.


----------



## tirediron

That looks like a pretty standard (albeit very nice) folding field camera from the later 19th or early 20th century. I don't believe that it is home-made. The lens looks more modern. It's a large-format camera for sure, but without a sense of scale, I can only guess at 5x7.

Edited to add: The lens s/n appears to date it to about 1915.

Edited to add again:  A second look at the photos, using the baseboard as a VERY rough guide to scale, I think it might actually be an 8x10.  What are the dimensions of the area where the film-holder would be (The area inside at the back where the bellows end)?


----------



## rgledhill

Thank you everyone - it does indeed appear to be a Reisekamera!  The owner lives in Nuremburg but also lived in Munich and is around 80 now, and very well-off, so this would all fit.  It looks beautifully made so I don't think it's homemade either, with flush finish to all the brass fittings and a very solid movement.

The glass panel holder in the back is 9" by 11", with the glass panel itself a bit below 8x10.

Is there anywhere hidden I should look for a manufacturer?

This is very interesting, thank you all!
Richard


----------



## dxqcanada

Maybe there are markings inside the camera body identifying the maker.


----------



## ICP

Hi,
   My name is Isaac and I have a few cameras that I received from an older guy that has passed. These cameras are old and very cool. One is a sankyo. And there are 3 other ones that I dont know what they are. If you could tell me what year they are, their name, and possibly value that would be great! More pics if needed.file://localhost/Users/kimpatry/Desktop/IMG_1327.jpgfile://localhost/Users/kimpatry/Desktop/IMG_1328.jpg


----------



## ICP

Hi,<br>&nbsp; &nbsp;My name is Isaac and I have a few cameras that I received from an older guy that has passed. These cameras are old and very cool. One is a sankyo. And there are 3 other ones that I dont know what they are. If you could tell me what year they are, their name, and possibly value that would be great! More pics if needed.file://localhost/Users/kimpatry/Desktop/IMG_1327.jpgfile://localhost/Users/kimpatry/Desktop/IMG_1328.jpg


----------



## ICP




----------



## snowbear

Isaac.  You really should start a new thread for your post, rather than hijack this one.  Sankyo is a movie camera - don't know about the others.


----------



## Horngreen

That large format camera of the original posters would look awesome mounted on a period tripod in the corner of a room with a fireplace. :er: The best option would be to run some "film" through it and see just how amazing the images will be.


----------



## Horngreen

ICP said:


> View attachment 6290View attachment 6291



Regular or Double 8mm camera on the left (Sankyo) and I think a Kodak 16mm wind up movie camera on the right along with some kind of 35mm camera and several flashes.


----------



## Alex_B

Horngreen said:


> That large format camera of the original posters would look awesome mounted on a period tripod in the corner of a room with a fireplace. :er: The best option would be to run some "film" through it and see just how amazing the images will be.


Actually, this is exactly my setup (except the fireplace) for a similar pre 1900 camera in my living room


----------



## rgledhill

Thanks guys!  I am going to take it to The Antiques Roadshow this afternoon, a program in the UK where people bring antiques to find out more about them.  We'll see what they can come up with...

Cheers
Richard


----------



## The Barbarian

The rangefinder still camera looks to be an old Ricoh rangefinder.  They are well-made and good shooters.   Most have a rapid wind lever on the bottom plate.   There are a lot of them, and they aren't worth much, even as they are great to us.


----------



## gsgary

rgledhill said:


> Thanks guys!  I am going to take it to The Antiques Roadshow this afternoon, a program in the UK where people bring antiques to find out more about them.  We'll see what they can come up with...
> 
> Cheers
> Richard




If you take a trip up the M42 and M1 to Bradford to the National Media Museum you will see exactly what it is and what to use (Glass plate negatives)


----------



## rgledhill

gsgary said:


> rgledhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!  I am going to take it to The Antiques Roadshow this afternoon, a program in the UK where people bring antiques to find out more about them.  We'll see what they can come up with...
> 
> Cheers
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a trip up the M42 and M1 to Bradford to the National Media Museum you will see exactly what it is and what to use (Glass plate negatives)
Click to expand...


Thanks, that's a good tip!

The Antiques Roadshow guy said it was a Tropical Camera, made from teak and brass, and worth about £100 ($160)...  is he right?  I would have thought it would be worth more than that...


----------

